# Air Pump Concern



## dtn23 (Jul 9, 2012)

Today I set up my 55 gallon tank and in it I included a Fluval air pump rated for 70 gallon tanks with two air outputs. I installed it with two check valves with each hose running to one decoration. Everything is going fine and the setup looks great but I'm afraid that if I unplug the pump something could get damaged. I seem to recall reading this somewhere.

The reason I want to unplug it is for noise in the bedroom at night. I have it on a dish towel but it is still a bit noisy. I'd like to just turn it off at night so simply unplugging it would be ideal. Will the check valves protect the pump or do I have to leave it running? Also if anyone could recommend a similar level of pump that they know to be very quiet please let me know.

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

you cant turn the air pump off if theres no other surface agitation of the water! you'll have dead or dying fish by the morning through lack of oxygen.

with the check valves you can turn them off and water wont go back up into the pump. what filter do you have?

we had an eheim air pump that was really quiet but ive taken it out now as the bubbles were stressing the fish. ill have a look what type it is and let you know.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

The check valves will prevent damage and leaks, but the air pump should be left on all the time. Why do you want it off?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you have good fitration other than the airpump there shouldn't be a problem. If your using the pump to run your filtration you won't want to turn it off.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

for me there noisey as hell and the bubbles annoy my fish. plus the canister filter spray bar does all the oxygnating thats needed.

fish guy, why do you want yours on?


----------



## dtn23 (Jul 9, 2012)

The only reason I want to be able to turn it off is because of the noise. I have a Penguin 350 BioWheel as well as the pump that runs 24/7. The pump is only for decoration. The two wheels create plenty of movement so that shouldn't be an issue. 

I'd rather just leave it on all the time but its too noisy to sleep next to. If someone knows a specific pump that is almost silent and equally as powerful with at least 2 outputs I'd look into that instead. Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Must be the bubbles making the noise. No pump I've ever owned made noise if it was setup right - even dual output ones.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Azoo 9500 is strong, silent, and dual output. Cheap on drsfostersmith too.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

you can probably safely turn the pump off or even put it on a timer. Just make sure the penguin filter is making a enough a visual agitation across the entire surface of the h20. More surface agitation usually means better oxygen exchange.


----------



## dtn23 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm starting to get used to the noise. It's really just a slight humming. I'll probably just leave the pump on for the sake of ease and oxygenation unless I see signs of it stressing the fish.


----------

